# What to do with my severum?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a severum with my piranhas, I had it before I got the piranhas and it does got along quite well with them, the thing is that every so ofter it gets nipped fins, but this heals pretty quickly so I have never considerd it a problem.
but yesterday my severum aquired marks on one side of its mouth which I can only assume was a piranha attack or were it tried to lock jaws with one of my piranhas, it looks nasty, but I can see that it is superficial and will heal pretty soon, and I'm also not too worried about more attacks as they are behaving as usual with the severum being the most domenant.

I have several options available to me for my course of action, I am starting to worry for the long term future of the severum cohabiting with the piranhas as the piranhas are now about 5" compared to the 7" severum so I think they could cause some serious damage if they got a good hit in.......not that they are trying, but they still could.

I will if possible get a new tank and then I can start a new community tank around my severum, but this is unlikely as I am not allowed any more fish tanks, and also I cant afford any more either, so baring that in mind I have to look at the options available:

Option 1 is to leave things as they are, this is the simplest option.

Option 2 is that I could move the severum into my tank with larger community fish, the problem with this is that I already have a severum in that tank and they don't get on so I would have to give one away (most likely the one already in the community tank as it is not as large and I don't like it as much, however I inhereted it from my mother so I don't really want to give it away)

Option 3 is to move it into my community tank with smaller fish in it, I don't think it will eat any of them as it just doesn't seem to eat small fish, it already lives with neon tetras and danios along with the piranhas and it has never even looked at them, but if it did decide to eat the small fish it could eat a small fire eel, some nice corys, a couple of halfbeaks, a couple of plattys, a small crayfish, some small angels and some barbs.
Also I can't help to wonder the stress on the small fish having a 7" monster severum being added to their community
but as I said my large severum just doesn't seem to eat small fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well so far I have moved into the tank with the smaller fish, it is not trying to eat them - not that I ever really thought it would.
it is kind of funny though as all the other fish nash away everytime it moves, except for the salvini which used to live with it over a year ago before I got the piranhas which tries to attack it despite the fact it is tiny in comparison and also ovbiously fucked from its hole in the head desiese.

but so far so good, and I do still want opinions and voting is still open as all options are still in debate.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i don't think the natts would kill it, but whatever makes innes happy...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

fry the fu*ker...with some lemon and pepper...ahaha

i would trade him for something else...just because he doesn't eat them right now,you'll never know what he'll do in the future...just to be on the safe side.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

leave it if the natts can live with tetras then I think they will be able to live with it
good luck


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

good luck with your decision


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

LOL Innes , to many pirahan lovers here for such a post. Severums are kool man, dont get rid of it.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, you know my situation, but to remind you I still have my 4+ inch severum in with my 7" and smaller Ps. Still doing fine. I do see the severum occasionally try to snatch food from the jaws of the Ps. Getting your mug in like that during a frenzy could easily cause that injury you speak of. For this reason I try to feed by hand until full.....doesnt always work









PS: the smaller one is still kicking. She starded to get better after a few weeks in the community. I still wonder if they were breeding, as they both freaked out after separation. I think I caused my fish severe psycological damage


----------

